# Alachua Home Grown Farm Tours



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County Office will be conducting the Alachua Home Grown Farm Tours (see attached flyer) on Wednesday, May 10, 2017, from 8:15 a.m. – 4:00 p.m., at the UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County Office, 2800 NE 39 Avenue, Gainesville, FL.

Agricultural value added impacts is a $255 million dollar industry in Alachua County. Agricultural products in Alachua County range from beef cattle, vegetables, fruits, nurseries, goats, chickens, and much more.

The tour bus leaves the UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County Office at 8:30 a.m. (please arrive by 8:15 a.m.). The registration fee is $42.00 (includes lunch and bus fee). Registration will be limited to the first 45 pre-paid registrants. To reserve your seat, please pay in advance to the UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County Office or through Eventbrite link at http://tinyurl.com/kurf5we.

Come and learn more about what is growing in Alachua County’s backyard and to see what local agriculture is all about.

For more information about this program, please call (352)955-2402.

There is a beekeeping portion I am teaching.


----------

